# Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

Hi,

normalerweise war ich mit meinen zwei hauptsächlich verwendeten Vorfachmaterialien sehr zufrieden - Kryston Quicksilver und Kryston Snakebite - aber gerade letzteres hat mich mit meinem letzten Kauf ziemlich enttäuscht: Die Ummantelung ist völlig ungleichmäßig aufgebracht und an manchen Stellen viel zu dünn, dementsprechend weich ist das Zeugs. Nicht gerade das, was man für Kombi-Rigs haben möchte.

Deswegen habe ich gedacht, mal einen Thread aufzumachen, wo wir uns über die ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien austauschen können, der Markt ist ja mittlerweile recht umfangreich und unübersichtlich geworden.

Fangen wir mal mit *Fox* an... #h

"Reveal"
Dieses Material scheint sowas wie das Snake Skin von Kryston zu sein, sprich mit einer "Seele" aus Einzelfäden. Kommt für mich eher nicht in Frage.

"Insider"
Klingt eigentlich super: Das abriebfeste Armadillo als Seele und außenrum einen Kunststoffmantel. 
Was mich interessieren würde: Wie steif ist dieser Mantel und wie leicht oder schwer ist dieser abslösbar? Lt. Fox-Homepage anscheinend auch nur in 15lbs erhältlich... |kopfkrat

"Mask"
Auch noch ein Coated Braid - aus der Beschreibung kann man so nichts weiter heraus lesen. Erhältlich in 15 und 20lbs.

"Coretex"
Das neueste Coated Braid von Fox. Gibt´s in 15, 20 und 25lbs. Hier würde mich auch interessieren, wie abriebfest die geflochtene Seele ist und wie steif die Ummantelung ausfällt.

Weiter geht´s mit *Sufix*... #h

"Stealth Skin"
"Camo Skin"
"Heavy Skin"
"Super Skin"
"Heavy Silk"

Rein vom Lesen der Beschreibung konnte ich bei keinem Produkt irgendwelche nennenswerten Unterschiede ausmachen - mit welchem Material habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen für Kombi Rigs gemacht, d.h. bei welchem Coated Braid ist das Vorfach einerseits am besten zu verarbeiten, welches hat den steifsten Außenmantel und die abriebfesteste Geflechtsseele?
Ich persönlich würde hier gefühlsmäßig zum "Heavy Skin" in 25lbs tendieren... |kopfkrat

*Korda*

"Hybrid"
Rein von den Eigenschaften her sicherlich das überzeugendste Coated Braid mit einer supersteifen Fluorocarbon-Ummantelung und einem weichen Geflechtkern - mich verunsichern nur die vielen Meldungen im Netz über ungeklärte Vorfachbrüche - Fehler beim Rigbinder? Gebrauchsanweisung nicht gelesen? Materialfehler? |kopfkrat

Gibt ja noch etliche andere Anbieter von ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien wie z.B. Pelzer, aber ich belasse es erstmal bei den oben aufgeführten.


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Weiter geht´s mit *Suffix*... #h
> 
> "Stealth Skin"
> "Camo Skin"
> ...


Hi Markus
Ich konnte auch beim Fischen, keine wirklichen Unterschiede ausmachen, aber das Zeugs macht seinen Job und ist peislich moderat. Mit den Produkten von Kryston hab ich selbst noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Zu den anderen Anbieter-Produkten kann ich nichts sagen, da noch nie getestet.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hi Reiner,

welches Sufix-Vorfach hast Du denn in Benutzung? Ist das in ummanteltem Zustand noch schön drahtig oder auch eher weich?

Bisher war ich mit den Kryston-Vorfächern auch immer sehr zufrieden, aber die letzte Spule "Snakebite" hat mich wie gesagt sehr enttäuscht, so dass ich mal wieder Alternativen anteste werde. Mag sein, dass ich eine "Montagsspule" erwischt habe, aber ein weiteres Risiko gehe ich da jetzt erstmal nicht mehr, zumal ich alles bestellen muss.

Die Kryston-Coated Braids kann man ja der Form halber auch nochmal aufführen...

"Snakebite"
"Snakebite Gold"
"Snakeskin"
"Mantis"

... wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass es von Kryston ja das neue "Quicksilver Gold" gibt, was als Kern das bekannte Quicksilver oder Krystonite hat und dann eine mehrschichtige Ummantelung.


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hi Markus
Ich hatte bislang das Camo Skin und Super Skin kurzfristig im Gebrauch, und ich kann keine wirklichen Unterschiede mit Worten beschreiben. Die Steifigkeit war für mich ok.
Ich vermute auch, das du evt. ne Montagsproduktion erwischt hast...ich bleibe bei Kryston, die Leader haben mich jahrelang treu begleitet, und haben den entscheidenden Vertrauensvorsprung für mich, speziel in Abriebfestigkeit
Gruss Reiner


----------



## sorgiew (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

hab das korda hybrid in betrieb und muss bis jetzt sagen es funktioniert.


von der bedienerfreundlichkeit und knotenfestigkeit sehr gut.
ich bin einfach zu stark


hatte leider das problem auch das es gerissen ist wenn ich daran gezogen habe.(zange am haken und metallstab durch schlaufe|kopfkrat)

muss aber sagen das mir ein schöner karpfen bis jetzt verwehrt blieb - aber döbel mit ca 7 pfund schon damit gefangen wurden




hab mir jetzt saber auch eine rolle snakebite bestellt um ein vergleichbares produkt zu haben


----------



## meckpomm (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Ich benutze seit einem knappen Jahr das Hybrid, ist wirklich gut. Bei mir haben auh schon einige Gewichtige Karpfen drangezogen und es hat gehalten. Teilweise ist es sogar richtig schwierig die Ummantelung abzubekommen, man muss nur wissen wie. Reveal ist genauso wie Snakeskin.
Eventuell ist Cortex eine günstigere Alternative zu Hybrid, aber wieso sollte man ein "winning team" verändern?

MfG Rene


----------



## Humphfry (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Ich hab das Coretex von Fox in Gebrauch.Ummantelung hält ziemlich gut,da muss man schon ordentlich mit den Fingernägeln zusammendrücken damit man es abziehen kann.

Mit der Abriebfestigeit hab ich mich noch gar nicht so beschäftigt.|bigeyesKann ich ja aber noch nachholen und dann hier davon berichten.:m

Greetz


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moinsen!



sorgiew schrieb:


> hab das korda hybrid in betrieb und muss bis jetzt sagen es funktioniert. ...


+


meckpomm schrieb:


> .... ich benutze seit einem knappen Jahr das Hybrid, ist wirklich gut. ...



Wie verarbeitet ihr das Hybrid? Ich meine insbesondere das Ablösen der Ummantelung und das Anknoten des steifen Teils an den Wirbel... #h

Erwärmt ihr das FC im heissen Wasser oder Wasserdampf vor dem Knoten bzw. Ablösen? Auf der Kordaseite wird das ja ausdrücklich empfohlen... |kopfkrat



meckpomm schrieb:


> .... eventuell ist Cortex eine günstigere Alternative zu Hybrid, aber wieso sollte man ein "winning team" verändern? ...



Stimmt schon. Nur ist das Hybrid auch mit Abstand das teuerste Vorfachmaterial. ´ne günstigere Alternative wäre schon nicht übel.



Humphfry schrieb:


> ... Coretex von Fox ... mit der Abriebfestigeit hab ich mich noch gar nicht so beschäftigt.|bigeyes Kann ich ja aber noch nachholen und dann hier davon berichten. ...



Das wäre super! #6


----------



## dropback (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin,
ich benutze so gut wie nur noch Mantis Gold.
Das Zeug ist spitze.
Die Ummantelung geht recht einfach mit dem Fingernagel zu entfernen (wenn man das will/braucht).
Ich fische die Vorfächer aber zu 90% komplett ummmantelt, so steif ist das Mantis Gold nicht.
Snakeskin/bite fand ich dagegen recht mies.
Die Ummantelung ging recht schwer ab, und das "Innenleben" hat mir auch nicht gefallen, fasert zu leicht auf.


----------



## sorgiew (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

also ich ziehe nur für das haar die ummantelung ab.

mache dann einen no knot wobei aber ca 4 mm weg vom knoten auch die ummantelung draufbleibt.


muss sagen das ich das ganze bei zimmertemperatur verarbeite 
habe in der beschreibung von korda nicht wirklich etwas vom erwärmen gelesen.


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

@ Tobi

Hmm, das Mantis habe ich noch gar nicht probiert... |kopfkrat

... muss ich mir mal bei ´nem Kumpel anschauen.

@ Wolf

Kann sein, dass das nicht auf der Gebrauchsanweisung steht, aber auf der Internetseite von Korda wird es auf jeden Fall empfohlen, die Knoten vor dem Zusammenziehen über Wasserdampf zu erwärmen und danach die Windungen langsam und gleichmäßig zuzuziehen - als Knoten wird die Achterschlaufe empfohlen. Schau mal hier unter Hybrid Hooklink auf der rechten Seite: http://www.korda.co.uk/german/hookl/hookl.html


----------



## mais (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

hi,
benutze auch seit langer zeit das korda hybrid, habe es bisher in der 20 lbs version gekauft. geknotet hatte ich es bisher ganz normal wie alle andewren vorfächer auch und es gab nie probleme. naja bis vor zwei wochen, da hatten wir auf nem geburtstagsfischen 3 oder 4 spulen hybrid , die alle am knoten gerissen sind, immer wieder beim binden.
in der anleitung steht das es kurz über wasserdampf gehalten werden soll und dann geknotet werden sollte. ist mir ehrlich gesagt manchmal zu aufwendig. wobei das mit dem wasserdampf nur bei "einem" knoten beschrieben ist.
habe mir bei einem kollegen jetzt das striptease von ESP angesehen, macht erstmal nen guten eindruck, man kann es normal knoten ;-) und ist auch relativ steif, kostet im gegensatz zum hybrid allerdings ne ecke weniger.
"relativ" steif, meine ich im vergleich zum hybrid, es gibt kein produkt welches so steif wie hybrid ist.
wie gesagt ansonsten macht das striptease nen super eindruck, ich werde wohl auch darauf wechseln.

grüße andy


----------



## Sugar (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hallo

Ich benutze auch das Hybrid 20 lb.
Supersteif aber die Ummantelung geht auch Superschwer ab
also ich habe es mit meinen Fingernägeln nicht geschaft.
Durch die hohe Steifigkeit ist es eher schwer zu binden aber
die Achterschlaufe ist Ideal hierfür bis jetzt noch kein Vorfachbruch. Allerdings mache ich die Ummantelung auch am
Anfang etwas ab läßt sich dann leichter binden dann in einen
Einhängewirbel(Kwick Link) und um die Steifigkeit am Wirbel wieder herzustellen einen Sleve auch von Korda (find ich von der Verarbeitung am besten).

Grüße


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

So, da jetzt alle sinnlosen Laber-Threads dicht sind (bis auf das Fundbüro) muss man ja mal wieder in sinnvolle Threads reingehen.

Ich werde dieses Jahr mal Sufix Super Skin 15lb testen. Aber bevor ich sämtliche Fische wegen schlechter Verarbeitung verliere habe ich die erste mal mit Fireline gebunden.


Welche Rigs fischst ihr denn mit der Ummantelung? Reine Stiff-Rigs oder auch Kombi-Rigs?

PS: Darf man eigentlich den praktischen Zettel von Sufix uploaden?


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

*Sufix Vorfachschnur Übersicht und Rigs*


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

´nabend!

Ich war grad bei Rene (meckpomm) und wir haben mal verschiedene Rigs und Knoten bei seinem Hybrid mit einer Waage getestet. Was soll ich sagen, ich glaub, ich möchte das Material doch nicht mehr testen - von 1,5 Kilo bis knapp über 7 Kilo war alles dabei, bis das Hybrid jedes Mal im Knoten weggeballert ist. Alles über 5 Kilo hätte mir persönlich und auch Rene gereicht, aber dieser Wert wurde leider nicht gerade oft in den paar Versuchsreihen erreicht.

Vielleicht schreibt Rene ja noch etwas ausführlicher dazu - es war ja auch sein Vorfachmaterial... :q #h


----------



## meckpomm (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin Markus

Ich hab extra gewartet, bis du dich dazu äußerst...
Nagut ich bin die Testreihen nochmal durchgegangen. Also es ist so, dass sämlichen Brüche immer direkt am Knoten aufgetreten sind. Auffällig ist hier, dass es sich dabei immer um Knoten handelte die noch beschichtet waren. Ein Knoten am Haken hielt stets noch. Vergleichsweise haben wir auch Snake Skin(20lbs) getestet auch hier waren die Ergebnisse dürftig. Mit dem gleichen Knoten der beim Hybrid über 7 Kilo (70 Newton) brachte riss beim SnakeSkin bei knapp 5 Kilo (50 Newton).
In meinen Augen bedeutet dies nicht unbedingt, dass das nix taugt, sonder vielmehr, dass man seine Knoten erstmal richtig testen sollte und dem Vorfach entsprechend anpassen muss. Vielleicht muss man beim Hybrid die Knotenstellen abisolieren. 
Oder mit Kleber fixieren, das ist nur an den Hakenknoten der Fall bei mir.

Etwas verunsichert hat mich das ganze aber schon, allerdings habe ich ja mit dem Hybrid schon Karpfen landen können.

Hab ich was vergessen?

MfG Rene 

P.S.: @Markus: ich bin der mit den schöneren Füssen...


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

tja, was mich nur so verwundert hat, war die Tatsache, dass der 7 Kilo-Wert mit einem Vorfach erreicht wurde, bei dem ein Wirbel mit einem 3-Turn-Grinner ans Ende gebunden und dieses Vorfachende nicht einmal erwärmt wurde... #c

... das gefischte fertige Vorfach aus Deinem Rigsafe ist ja bei knapp unter 3 Kilo im Knoten weggeballert, das ungefischte bereits bei knapp 1,5 Kilo. Und meine Achterschlaufen - eigentlich meine übliche Befestigungsmethode - mit im kochenden Wasser vorher erhitzten Knotenverlauf haben ja auch mal gerade knapp die 5 Kilo erreicht. 

Ingesamt irritieren mich diese Schwankungen. Ich denke, ich werde meine fertigen Vorfächer aus Quicksilver, Snakebite&Co. auch mal diesem Test unterziehen... 



meckpomm schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: @Markus: ich bin der mit den schöneren Füssen...



... sagt Psycho-Micha... :q :m


----------



## meckpomm (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Tja, das eröffnet dann wiederum zwei Fragen: Kann ich keine Vorfächer binden? Oder altern vorfächer auch? Also wird ein am Knoten geknicktes Vorfach dauerhaft geschädigt?

MfG Rene


----------



## smith1337 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

@pilkman/meckpomm:
was ihr beiden des Nachts wohl für Knoten übt und dabei Fußvergleiche aufstellt!? |supergri :m
(kliener Scherz)
habe ähnliches auch bei Geflochtener Schnur feststellen müssen... der Knoten (am Wirbel) hat sich dabei "selbst" durchgeschnitten, wenn ihr wißt, was ich meine...


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin!



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... tja, das eröffnet dann wiederum zwei Fragen: Kann ich keine Vorfächer binden? Oder altern vorfächer auch? Also wird ein am Knoten geknicktes Vorfach dauerhaft geschädigt? ...



Tja, mir ist das auch ziemlich unverständlich, denn es bleibt ja selbst bei einer durch Reibung beschädigten FC-Hülle der geflochtene Kern über und der trägt ja solo gar nicht mal übel selbst mit einem für Geflecht völlig ungeeigneten Clinch-Knoten.... |kopfkrat



smith1337 schrieb:


> ... habe ähnliches auch bei Geflochtener Schnur feststellen müssen... der Knoten (am Wirbel) hat sich dabei "selbst" durchgeschnitten ...



Naja, nicht jeder Knoten ist wie gesagt für Geflecht geeignet. Ich verwende normalerweise nur den 5-Turn-Grinner, den Palomar, die Achterschlaufe, den doppelten Grinner, den Albright und bei sehr tragkraftstarken Geflechten den doppelt durchs Öhr geführten Clinch. Bis auf letzteren erhalten die einen Großteil der Tragkraft. 

Aber bind mal mit dem steifen Hybrid-Zeugs einen sauberen Grinner, da kriegt man eher ´nen Knall. Komischerweise hat ja Michas sogar recht unsauber gebundener 3-Turn-Grinner die 7 Kilo fast erreicht... |kopfkrat



smith1337 schrieb:


> @pilkman/meckpomm:
> was ihr beiden des Nachts wohl für Knoten übt und dabei Fußvergleiche aufstellt!? |supergri :m
> (kliener Scherz) ...



Fußvergleiche haben nicht Rene und ich angestellt, sondern ein auch noch anwesender Kumpel. Dass das mal klar ist, ja?! :q


----------



## smith1337 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

ich muß gestehen, dass ich weder das Hybrid noch anderes ummanteltes Vorfach gebunden habe 
is schon krass, wieviel die Vorfächer an Tragkraft verlieren... habt ihr evtl. gestern was getrunken beim Binden bzw Ablesen |kopfkrat ;+ |supergri :m
ich glaube ich muß mich mal in die "Knoten-lern-gruppe" mit einklinken und mein Horizont erweitern


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ... habt ihr evtl. gestern was getrunken beim Binden bzw Ablesen |kopfkrat ;+ |supergri :m ...



Yupp, ich eine Flasche Gerolsteiner Lemon. Der einzige, der zwei Lübzer Pils genascht hat, hat den tragkraftstärksten Knoten gebunden. |kopfkrat :q



smith1337 schrieb:


> is schon krass, wieviel die Vorfächer an Tragkraft verlieren...



Ja, sollten diese Tragkraftverluste repräsentativ bei den geflochtenen Vorfachmaterialien sein, werde ich wohl nie wieder 15lbs fischen - da bleiben ja höchstens noch 2-3 Kilo über... |rolleyes


----------



## smith1337 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

ich für meinen Teil fische lieber etwas stärker als 15lbs...so 20/25lbs is eigentlich nur bei mir "verbunden"... seit dem ich letzten September 2 Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren habe (nagelneue Schnur, eigentlich keine Muscheln oder Hindernisse im Wasser, Ruten hochgestellt...ärger mich heute noch!)... gut, is bissel o t ... aber wie kommen denn die Herren Hersteller auf diese, welche exorbitanten Gewichtsangaben??? theoretisch berechnet?!?


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ....so 20/25lbs is eigentlich nur bei mir "verbunden"...



Dito, bei mir auch. Ich hab nur in meiner Box noch zwei, drei Spulen mit 15lbs-Material, die werde ich wohl nicht mehr verbasteln.


----------



## smith1337 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Dito, bei mir auch. Ich hab nur in meiner Box noch zwei, drei Spulen mit 15lbs-Material, die werde ich wohl nicht mehr verbasteln.



wie gesagt, wenn ihr mal wieder so`n Seminar der Selbsthilfegruppe-Vorfach-testen startet würde ich mich da gerne mit einschreiben ; )


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



smith1337 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, wenn ihr mal wieder so`n Seminar der Selbsthilfegruppe-Vorfach-testen startet würde ich mich da gerne mit einschreiben ; )



Müssen wir mal schauen, momentan sind wir erstmal traumatisiert... :q


----------



## meckpomm (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Wer ist traumatisiert? Ich bin eher davon traumatisiert, dass ein Kerl meine Füsse als schön beurteilt hat. Bislang habe ich noch keinen Fisch durch Bruch der Vorfachschnur verloren. Denke aber wir sollte mal das Cortex testen. Meld dich mal wenn du nächstes mal bestellst, Markus. Eventuell lag es auch an des Schlaufenknoten...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... meld dich mal wenn du nächstes mal bestellst, Markus. ...



Wird erst Mitte Juli sein - weißt ja, das liebe Geld... |rolleyes



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... eventuell lag es auch an des Schlaufenknoten...



Hmm, die Achterschlaufe wird aber gerade von Korda empfohlen - nicht nur beim Hybrid, sondern auch beim IQ u.a. ... Knoten mit mehr Windungen kann man ja gar nicht mehr sauber zusammen ziehen, selbst mein Palomar war ja nicht besonders akurat... #c


----------



## meckpomm (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Mal schauen was ich mir da einfallen lasse... Der Grinner hielt ja ganz gut, ich glaub am Bier lag es nicht. Vielleicht entsteht die Schwächung des Materials auch bei der Herstellung schon. Man muss das ganze ja nicht umsonst in warmes Wasser tauchen. Fluorcarbon wird doch in warmen Zustand verarbeitet. Und irgendwie muss das Geflecht ja nach innen... Vielleicht wird es dabei unregelmäßig geschwächt? Fragen über Fragen...

MfG Rene


----------



## sorgiew (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

so ihr jungs mit den schönen füssen |uhoh:
ich hätte da noch einiges an fragen.


ich habe auch meine knoten mit dem hybrid gebunden und irgendwie habe ich es geschafft das nicht der knoten oder die schlaufe am knoten reisst sondern mitten im vorfach #d

keine ahnung fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich das geschaft habe - vielleicht habe ich ja eine montagsspule erwischt ;+

ich habe einen ganz normalen no knot verwendet (das braid abgezogen) und vorne einen doppelten schlaufenknoten - wie ich anmerken muss werden die auch nicht wirklich perfekt.




jetzt habe ich mir mal eine spule snake bite gekauft um es zu testen. muss sagen der erste eindruck ist sehr gut und auch zum verarbeiten ist es einfach. 
Im gegensatz zum hybrid von korda das ja mit wasserdampf behandelt werden muss.



Es handelt sich dabei um snakebite gold.
gibt es da eigentlich einen unterschied bis auf die farbgebung zwischen dem normalen snakebite und dem snakebite gold.


Des weiteren bin ich schon mal gespannt weitere testberichte von euch zu lesen, wer weiss vielleicht könntet ihr ja eine eigene produktline herausbringen in sachen vorfächern und nicht füssen mein ich natürlich



#y#y#y#y#y



grüsse wolf


----------



## meckpomm (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Snakeskin oder Snakebite ist in meinen Augen mit dem Hybrid nicht zu vergleichen. Die Ummantelung lösst sich viel leichter.
Ist dein Vorfach an einer abisolierten Stelle gerissen? Vielleicht hast du es dann beschädigt?

Mittlerweile habe ich einige weitere Vorfäche mit dem Hybrid gebaut und auch schon erfolgreich gefischt. Nur dies mal habe ich alle Vorfächer vorher in ihrer Zugkraft getestet. Jeweils mindesten 5 Kilo. Das reicht ja in der Regel aus, zumal das Vorfach fertig gebunden ist und auch die Schwachstelle Knoten berücksichtigt. Gerissen ist nicht ein Vorfach. Mehr als 5 kilo benötig man ohnehin nicht. Wollte ja auch nur eine Sicherheit haben und nicht fertige Vorfacher zerstören nur um zu wissen, dass sie bei 10 Kilo reißen... Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich den Bereich an denen der Knoten ist abisoliert habe, also auch den Bereich von die Schlaufe Richtung Multi-link ist. Die Schlaufe selbst blieb isoliert.
Das führt mich aber wiederum zu der Frage: Altern Vorfächer? Besonders in Bereichen von Knoten und Haken werden die Fasern stark verbogen.
Hab mit heuer auch das Cortex bestellt, mal schauen wie das so ist.


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin, moin!

@ Wolf

Snakebite Gold ist bis auf die Farbe identisch zum Snakebite - letzteres hat ja eine grünliche Färbung, das Gold ist beige bis sandig.

Grundsätzlich ist das Snakebite unkomplizierter zu verarbeiten und auch die Ummantelung leichter abzulösen - aber lange nicht so leicht wie bspw. bei den Sufix. Das kann man positiv sehen, wenn es um eine schnelle Verarbeitung geht, ich habe aber genau wie Rene lieber einen widerstandsfähigen Mantel.

Wie gesagt, das Hybrid, was wir bei Rene getestet haben, ist eigentlich ein wirklich tolles Material mit sehr steifer Ummantelung und einem relativ weichen Geflecht - man muss nur sehr sorgfältig bauen und alle Vorfächer einzeln durchtesten, 5kg Tragkraft im Knoten würden mir auch reichen.


----------



## sorgiew (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

so ich habe heute mal das snakebite gold getestet - hat mir eine schöne 60+ barbe beschert bei sehr starker strömung 


ich muss sagen ich währe mit beiden zufrieden - wenn mir das hybrid nicht gerissen wäre = vertrauensbruch 


Ist ja nicht einmal sondern zweimal passiert 

Beim fischen hat es ja gehalten


----------



## smith1337 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

hi@all:
eigennütziger weise kram ich den Fred mal wieder aus/hoch...

Wie steht´s mit den Erfahrungen, Sorgen & Nöten mit dem ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien!?

@meckpomm: Cortex angekommen und schon getestet?


----------



## meckpomm (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin zusammen

Ja Cortex ist schon lange angekommen. Ich habe es auch gleich erstmal mit Markus begutachtet. Also eine Alternative zu Hybrid ist es nicht, da zu weich. Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass das Hybrid momentan noch alternativlos ist und eigentlich ziemlich genial. Nur muss man vorsichtig sein. Wirklich getestet habe ich Cortex noch nicht, außer einem Waagentest. Hab seit 2 Monaten keine Minute mehr am Wasser gesessen... Das wird aber ab Samstag (+/-)14 Nächte lang geschehen... Der ein oder andere Karpfen wird sicher beißen, wobei ich in dem Gewässer bzw. den unterschiedlichen Stellen eher auf weichere Geflechte zurückgreifen werde. Schaun wir mal.

Wenn du mal einen Meter zum Testen haben willst, dann kannst du dir den sicher in Schwerin abholen. Das wäre ein Problem...

MfG Rene


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Fischt jemand den auch nur Kryston Merlin ohne ummantelt?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Pilkman (15. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

ich habe versuchsweise vor einiger Zeit die ummantelte Version des Kryston Quicksilver in 25lbs - genannt Quicksilver Gold - für einige Vorfächer verbaut und bin von diesem Material sehr angetan. #6

Die bräunliche Ummantelung ist WESENTLICH robuster und steifer als beispielsweise beim Kryston Snakebite, dadurch bedingt läßt sie sich auch schwerer entfernen. Empfohlen wird im "Beipackzettel" für diesen Zweck eine kleine Münze. Der innere Kern ist das bekannte Kryston Quicksilver, demzufolge nicht ganz so dünn und geschmeidig wie bei anderen Vorfächern, aber trotzdem absolut klasse und praktikabel.

Für die etwas derberen Einsatzfelder mit dem Erfordernis hoher Abriebfestigkeit ein wirklich tolles Vorfachmaterial, was ich sehr gern weiter fischen und auch garantiert wieder kaufen werde.


----------



## meckpomm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Hatte die letzten beide Nächte die Gelegenheit das Fox Cortex mal ein wenig zu testen. Die Reißfestigkeit ist ziemlich gut. Alledings ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim Zusammenziehen die ummantelung gequetscht wird, dies hat aber keinerlei folgen, da ich den Bereich um den Haken ohnehin abisoliert fische. Wenn man das Vorfach belastet hat, dann ist es ziemlich gestreckt, würde es dennoch in einer Stiffrigbox aufbewahren.
Einmal ist das Vorfach jedoch direkt am Haken gerissen - die Waage stand bei über 6 Kilo - Knoten war ein Knotenlos-gebundener... Am Haken lag es aber nicht. Normalerweise benutze ich aber immer einen doppelten Grinner.
Aber 6 Kilo muss man erstmal mit einer Rute hinbekommen...

Mfg Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

also ich bin mit der Coretex von Fox super zufrieden!
ich kann ale farben außer schwarz empfehlen!
ich weiß nicht was an schwarz blöd ist, auf jeden fall hab ich dort noch nicht ein fisch mit gefangen!!
würde die braune empfehlen! aber weedy olive is auchnicht schlecht!


----------



## meckpomm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin

Sind das deine eigenen Erfahrungen oder nur Spekulationen? Das würde ja bedeuten du hättest alle vier Farben vom Cortex und das dann auch in einer angemessenen Zeit  unter verschiedensten Bedingungen getestet. Dafür sind dann aber deine Aussagen schon wieder zu oberflächlich...

Mfg Rene


----------



## Erdwurm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

naja meiner eminung nach ist erstmal die farbe in den hintergrund zu stellen! primaer sind aussagen ueber reißfestigkeit knotenfestig keit und abrieb entscheidend! da is die farbe vollkommen schnurz! die farbe ist nur auf den bestimmten gewaessertyp abzustimmen!  es kommt auf die qualitaet an! und es kann durchaus sein dass auf deinem gewaessergrund schwarz zu sichtbar ist! deshalb kann man nciht pauschal sagen man wuerde nur die farbe und die farbe verwenden das ist kaese!

ich fische fox coretex und suffiy stealth skin wobei ich sagen muss dass das fox wesentlich steifer ist und mir auch besser gefaellt!


----------



## Filz321 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

ne Frage zum Snake Skin:

Die Ummantelung ist ja dunkel grün "getarnt", dass innere Geflecht allerdings schneeweis.
Färbt ihr den Teil, an dem ihr die Ummantelung abzieht noch ein (wenn ja wie,mit Edding - schwarz, grün, blau, )? 
Oder fallen die zahlreichen einzelnen Fäden unter Wasser nicht auf, da sie sich in jede einzelne Faser auflösen? 
Habt ihr da Unterschiede in der Fägigkeit machen können?

Mach mir da halt sorgen, weil ja doch ein erhebliche Farbunterschied besteht.

Ne andere Frage: Ist das Material der einzelnen inneren Fäden dasselbe wie das, welches bei dem Multistrand verwendet wird?

Gruß


----------



## Filz321 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

fischt niemand mehr das Snakeskin?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

#hziehst es etwas durch den dreck...  dreckig wird es mit der zeit sowieso...


----------



## Filz321 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

das könnte man machen.
wäscht sich dass denna er nicht erstmal wieder sauber?

hab boß in den korda videosimmer wieder was von einfärben gehörtund mir erscheint der Kontrast zwischen demdunklen grün und dem schneeweisen als sehr stark


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

naja für deutsche gewässer reicht das alle mal....naja  team korda fischt auch an anderen gewässern


----------



## tarpoon (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

tarnung ist alles, wenn du bedenken hast schmeiß es weg!!! kauf dir eins mit dem du wirklich zufrieden bist...


----------



## asuselite (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hey Leute,

hab diesen Thread mal aufmerksam beobachtet und da ihr ja Tests mit dem Hybrid gemacht habt, habe ich mir kurze Hand mal 2 Test Vorfächer gebungen und einfach mal geguckt das die so aufhalten!
Ist das Hybrid Soft Coated
beim ersten Test ist das ganze gar nicht gerissen sondern bei 7,3 kg hat sich der Knoten am Wirbel gelöst!
Hier geh ich davon aus das einfach mein Grinner nicht 100% super toll gebunden war.
Beim 2. Vorfach ist der Hybrid bei 11,6 kg direkt am Haken gerissen.
Find es schon komisch das es hier im Board bei manchem schon bei sagenhaften 1,5 kg gerissen ist!
Da ich aber nicht bereit bin weiter Material zu verschwenden für weitere Test lass ich das Hybrid einfach weiter Hybrid sein und werde wohl mal das Coretex testen!
Nehmt meinen Test aber bitte nicht zu ernst wie gesagt war einfach mal so aus langeweile heraus(wobei ich sagen muss mehr als 10kg sind vollkommen okay )

Gruß SimoN!#h


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

das schöne zeug mensch!! :q das hält schon keine sorge


----------



## Filz321 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Also Bedenken ahbe ich reichlich bei der Farbe des Snakeskin.

Mich wundert es bloß,dass überall schon seit Jahren von dem Vorfach gesprochen wird und unzählige und auch schwere Fische damit gefangen werden.
Deswegen wollte ich mal wissen wie ihr das so handhabt.
Wäre das "Hybrid" von korda nicht ne ideale Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Anglersuchti (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Moin, ich habe mal ne Frage.
Ich angle an einem See mit einem sehr schlammigen boden. Ich habe gelesen dass bei schlammigen Böden Stiffrigs nicht gut sein sollen, wie steht es aber bei schlammigen Boden mit ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien? Sind diese bei schlammigen Boden ok?
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, Anglersuchti


----------



## Angelsuchti (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Bei weichen Untergrund fische ich immer weiche Vorfachmaterialien. Also einfache Braids. Allerdings mit Tungsten Putty eingerieben.


----------



## BARSCH123 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Hey,

ich fische auch auf schlammigem Boden mit Ummantelten Vorfächern, allerdings ziehe ich dann auch vor dem Blei die Ummantelung etwa 2-3 cm ab, auf die übergänge vom geflochtenen zum ummantelten ( vorm Blei, vorm Haken) knete ich noch etwas Rig Putty und die geschichte liegt schön am Boden.

Tl.


----------



## Anglersuchti (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ummantelte Vorfachmaterialien - Tipps, Erfahrungen*

Warum eigentlich soll man keine Stiff Rigs bei schlammigen Grund verwenden?
Und warum sind ummantelte Vorfächer ok, und Stiff Rigs nicht?
Bei schlammigen Grund, was ist eigentlich besser?Helikoptermontage oder Safety Bolt Montage? und warum?


----------

